# AZ Spring Training Baseball, it's almost here!!



## ysr_racer (Jan 10, 2006)

Most of the teams have their tickets on sale now. Buy them early to get the best seats.

Here's a useful link, it's the AZ master schedule for the month of March

http://www.springtrainingonline.com/features/master_schedule_cactus.htm


----------

